# lots of stretching and pulling??



## mummykel1984

i'm 11 weeks pregnant with non identical twins and am having lots of twinges and stretching pains in my stomach.....and immense back pain....it makes me cry sometimes ( the back pain ) i have no spotting or bleeding and no increased discharge....i am just wondering if this is normal?
and omg! i am huge for nearly 12 weeks!! was anyone else at 12 weeks?? 
xx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Kel 

Sweetheart this is the way it will be for the next 9 months. I'm pregnant with a singleton now and in complete honesty.........this is NOTHING like it was with the twins. I'm 34 weeks today and at 34 weeks with the twins (well I was having them due to complications with my little boy) but I was in so much pain I wanted them out. 

There is ALOT of stretching involved and alot of aches and pains. It was my first pregnancy with the twins and I was a constant bag of nerves with every twinge. Obviously trust your mother's intuition and if you feel like something is wrong get checked out just to be on the safe side and for peace of mind. 

Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy, get plenty of rest when you can, you are gonna need it :) xx


----------



## san fran shan

I mainly just feel really bloated all the time. Not painful though. I noticed a definite bump at 12 weeks, and now at 14 weeks it seems about the same. So maybe yours will slow down too. 

No spotting or bleeding is definitely good. The way you describe the pain though seems like it is pretty bad. Might want to ask your doc. 

Have you posted a bump pic in the Twin Bumps thread yet?


----------



## Bumblebee117

I can remember having awful pulling and stretching sensations as well. they lasted til I was about 16 weeks pregnant! I called my midwife a few times and she called it "round ligament pain" or something. It is the uterus growing really quickly and adjusting to support 2 babies. 

I wouldn't worry too much hun unless you get bleeding or spotting! 

xx :hug: xx


----------



## lambchops

I get it up the sides at the bottom of my abdomen sometimes like pulling, i just got told its things moving, stretching and making way for 2 little people and not to worry unless im in pain but thats all it ever is just tugging and stretching. Wait till you sneeze funny or cough funny when your lying down, ouch! haha when everything pulls up in seconds, its mad.


----------



## Lisa84

Im only 9 weeks and i get like pinching feelings constantly. Like the twinnies are nipping me from the inside lol xx


----------



## BellaDonna818

I have the same stretching and pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. I haven't called my Dr about it because I assume it was my uterus stretching to acommate all three babies. It is actually similar to the pain I had when I was just a few weeks preggo (which is caused by your stretching uterus). That's why I made that assumption. And like lambchops said, when you cough or sneeze, that definitely hurts! I usually end up holding my lower abdomen when I know I'm going to cough or sneeze, it seems to help a bit. LOL


----------

